# Future mother in law



## Regina1983

Hi ladies,

This is my first post...
Little background: mother in law has not offered to help either physically or financially with our wedding. I feel that she shouldn't even be thanked in the toasts at the wedding as there was no help!
Today topped it off when she asked whether we would take our car to the wedding venue (in major city-super difficult parking). I said yes and it will be difficult as we need to take everything from drinks, decoration to clothing and that we can't take the train due to those reasons. She then honestly replied that she "doesn't care how we get the stuff there" (whilst half laughing). I for once in my life was quick thinking and replied:"I assume as long as you have bubbles to drink at the wedding you probably don't care" (whilst half laughing). 
Surely, your family should offer to help driving stuff to the wedding or at least offer it?!?
I am fuming and her and his sisters expectations are outrageous


----------



## hopeandpray

From what you've said it's hard to tell. It seems that you are ruder than she was. She has raised your future husband surely that is worthy of thanks, I don't see why she should be expected to help with your wedding, financially or otherwise.


----------



## ThiaC

Maybe you had a bit high hopes? It's a person with totally different life experience.

My MIL is so hard! I mean she's a kind person and everything, but was raised up in a very different way, so lots of what she says sounds like complaining, accusations or plain meanness to me.

She didn't pay anything for the wedding, but she came! They even came for christmas and prepared gifts. She sometimes cooks for my guy. There's lots to be happy about.

So, I respect her and try to avoid her, atleast until I develop thicker skin 
Also, I don't want her help, it just makes things complicated.
She does her thing, I'll do mine, we'll get along.

I always remain polite though, and leave the room if I feel I might sass her. (respecting the older generation and so on, growing old must be hard)


----------



## LoraLoo

To be honest no, I wouldn't expect it.


----------



## bumpbear

While not knowing the full background to your husbands upbringing, I would say you don't thank parents at a wedding for helping with the party. You thank them for bringing you up! I would not leave her out of the toasts. I don't think she is required to help at all with your wedding day. Whilst it would be nice if she offered, I don't think you should expect it. I also don't think you should look to battle with her as it will only cause strife for your husband. Take the high road if you can.


----------



## JohnRucker

It seem like your are rude than she was.


----------



## Faith001

Honestly you shouldn't really expect much from her its completely her choice whether she wants to help with the wedding or not. So just accept the fact and carry on with your preparations.


----------

